# Perch Types



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been keeping Birmingham Rollers for a few months now. We're investigating getting started with a few homing pigeons. I'm in the process of converting a playhouse built a few years ago for the kids into a pigeon loft. It is being divided into two sections, with a separate nesting area in each section. My question is about the type of perches to install on the homer side. We have 12" x 12" box perches for the rollers, but I'm not sure that box perches are correct for homers.

I see a lot about V-perches for pigeons. I have a question regarding these...if they are in a vertical line, won't the lower birds get pooped on? Are V-perches supposed to be wide enough to deflect any poop away from birds below?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Box perches would be okay for pigeons. That or flat perches. Like 6 or 7 inch long 2X4's attached to a 1X4 and then attach that to a wall. Pigeons don't normally perch on something that they have to grasp all night. With the V Perch, that is what you are making them do. They like a flat perch to stand on. More natural for them. Also they love to lay down on them, and in cold climates, they can lay down over their feet and keep them warm. They'd be much happier with a flat perch. My birds have them and don't poop on each other. But in some places, I have also attached a V-perch to the underside of the flat perch.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

We have flat and flat V. The V take a bit more cleaning (you have to scrape the V) but it is silly to consider anything else. The birds truly love the flat, and with the V my birds don't get crapped on by the bird above. The biggest thing to remember is that the bottom of your V perch needs to be considered the lowest part of the V, not the bottom of the perch. We put ours too close together at first and the birds could not get on the perches. If you do it wrong it will be pretty obvious.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jaysen said:


> We have flat and flat V. The V take a bit more cleaning (you have to scrape the V) but it is silly to consider anything else. The birds truly love the flat, and with the V my birds don't get crapped on by the bird above.* The biggest thing to remember is that the bottom of your V perch needs to be considered the lowest part of the V, not the bottom of the perch. We put ours too close together at first and the birds could not get on the perches.* If you do it wrong it will be pretty obvious.



I know what you mean, and I'll bet lots of people have done the same thing.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't go for V perch where only two boards attached together to form the "V". Go for the flat+V kinds. The pigeons don't need to grasp on these and there is ample space for a pigeon to rest. You have similar on Foys catalog and I think on Jedds too.

Here is one which I had made, my pigeons love it and no "bombings" from top on to the fellow below 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/simple-v-perches-45622.html


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Box perches make catching homers easier. That is the only advantage I can think of. I have box perches, t-perches, and just flat board.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

RodSD said:


> Box perches make catching homers easier. That is the only advantage I can think of. I have box perches, t-perches, and just flat board.


I think box perches will be the way I am going. I already have experience with box perches , and I have fifteen 12 foot 5/4 X 4 boards hanging around here.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My new paddle perch










Removable for cleaning or if you down size and don;t need as many.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Shady (it is really hard not to call you "slim" while humming that stupid song from the '90s),

Have you ever thought of selling plans or "pre-cut" kits? While I may not be able to use everything you have designed, there are a few things that I would certainly give you $$ for. 

On your perch design: how do your birds sit on them? I can imagine the birds sitting parallel to the wall with feet in the middle. That might allow the length to provide the "poo catcher" aspect that I like with the V. But then the birds might want to sit back and I am back to "poo backs" which are much less attractive than frill backs.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Since there new i dont know how good they will work. I only will have a couple birds in there to start so i will only have a couple perches so there's not to many to clean. If they don't work the way i designed the holder i can just pull them out and build something different to replace them You can pull them out a couple inches to get them further from the wall I think they will work fine. I was going for more room for the birds to lay in the winter to keep there feet warm. As far as scraping i always have to scape the v perches anyway so there's no differents to me.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't mind scraping the perches but the birds don't like me scraping their backs! It looks like those are about 5 inches long. The thing about the V that I like, is that you know where the bird will stand. There is a limited amount of room for its feet so poo placement is predictable. I wonder is the birds will wander on these and will drop poo on the bird beneath. 

I definitely like what you are doing. I am hoping to steal much of your work. Although I would pay for it it you were selling.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> My new paddle perch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you keep the shaft(?) from coming out when you don't want it to?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I just slides in there for now i dont think they will move if they do i will just drill a hole through the side a put a pin in there. There snug. I wanted a way to clean them when you have them high up in the loft without reaching and having poop fall on your head. Just pull them out scrape it off and slide it back in place.


----------

